# Ants in my top feeder



## larrybeach (May 25, 2013)

I have tried the cinnamon, but it did not work that well for me. It did slow them down a little, I think. I seem to have a big problem with ants and what I did was to re-do my hive stands. Before I was using concrete blocks, but I built a stand out of 2x4's. I only have 2 hives and I made it big enough for both. Under each of the 4 legs I placed a cut out old 1 gallon milk jug. I use a little mineral oil in each jug. It works well for keeping out the ants, but I do sometimes find a few dead bees in them. I wished I had built it were the legs are more under the platform instead of on the edges, i think that would keep more bees out of it. All in all I am glad I did it, but it was a lot of heavy lifting for me changing out the stands.


----------



## jim the cook (May 31, 2012)

I have the cinder blocks now. When I build the stand, I placed landscape cloth down, put river pebbles around the cinder block with 2X4 cross bars.. now it seems as if I have an ant superhighway leading up to the sugar feeder. I'm going to try the soapy water, and am on my way to the restaurant store to by the large cinnamon...If I need to rebuild, it'll probably be spring before I can do that. 

thanks for the help


----------



## bbrowncods (Oct 10, 2012)

I use Diatomaceous earth sprinkled around on the ground out to 24 inches away from the hive. Does the trick. Reapply when you see more ants.


----------



## TooFarGone (Aug 19, 2012)

Diatomaceous earth?


----------



## PewHeretic (Apr 21, 2013)

I've got a hive on the wooden porch of a second story barn and the ants attack all the time. Killing the little robbers at the source and giving assistance at the hive is the only thing I've been able to do. After a day or so we (bees and I) win. I've tried diatomasceous earth up there but killed 18 bees!  On the ground the DE works great. Pepper spray (stuff we make from our cayenne peppers from our garden) works to deter them, but they just make a new route over time. No known "fix" for me. I just have to keep checking the top feeder and watching for ants a few times a day. It's a good thing though. I think my ants are coming from a rotting pine pole next to my barn.


----------



## scallawa (Jul 6, 2013)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?280213-ants-proof-high-temp-grease-2x4-hive-stand
This seems to be a good way to stop them from getting in. There was another thread where the grease container was turned upside down. This was less maintenance since it wasn't subject to problems caused by rain or watering.

That said, I have ants in my hive. I tried unsuccessfully to get rid of them for a little while. I soon realized that the bees were managing the ants just fine. I have decided to leave them alone unless they actually become a problem (start taking over). Apparently they also eat varroa mites. I don't know how much they would eat and if they only eat dead ones but I think they may help to contribute to balance in the hive. At this point, I would only intervene if I thought they were out of balance and actually causing a problem.


----------



## JimmyA (Jul 22, 2013)

I bought some aluminum foil trays from the grocery store. I set the bottom of the hive in the pans and add some cooking oil. No more ants. It also helps kill robber bees. Of course it depends on what kind of bottom board you are using.


----------



## Okmike (Feb 4, 2012)

I read somewhere to put out corn meal. The ants eat it and it kills them. Haven't tried it but it would be simple enough to give it a try. I had one hive that had an ant issue. Lost the hive (un related to ants), so I haven't been able to try it yet.


----------



## Handloader (Aug 16, 2013)

I have had good success with ground cinnamon on the inner cover. Just put a light sprinkle all the way around on the top of the luan next to the framing of it.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Are these fire ants? 

If so, then the andro bait works well. Spread it around the yard or about 1 to 2 table spoons around the mound. Takes about 2 to 3weeks to start knocking them back. It is a larvae poison that stops the larvae from turning into a pupae. Same function as the mosquito type poisons you put in water. 

If they are coming out of a post, I have had decent success with drilling small (1/8) holes into a post and spraying Bengal roach poison. Or spraying it into the rotten end of a post works well. BEWARE - this stuff remains toxic for a few weeks and it must be somewhere that the bees cannot land. 

If not fire ants, then the andro doesn't work as well. 

Just FYI - diatomasceous earth is dirt that is mainly composed of the external skeleton of some very small ancient sea critters. The edges of the shells are rather sharp and they cut small holes in the exoskeleton of ants (and termites - work great for termites) and the ants die. Or as the insect grooms itself, it can ingest small amounts and it shreds their guts and they die. Probably would work on bees as well so make sure it is somewhere that bees wouldn't pick it up. Not sure if it work on hive beetle larvae that try to live in the dirt under a hive.


----------



## crabbydad (Apr 29, 2012)

i woudn't worry too much about ants in your top feeders. i have them in all mine. i'm pretty sure they do no harm to them, other then stealing some of the feed out of the feeder. i never see them in the hive


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I have some ants that find their way to the hive top feeders of a couple of my hives. I tried putting the legs in water but it soon filled with dead bees...that made a bridge for the ants.
The issue has stayed to steady trickle...not overwhelming at the moment.
My concern is when the feeders go do then head for the honey filled frames?


----------

